# Piney Woods



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Judges: Rickey Edge & Wendall Williams

Open first series, 8:49 a.m., huge triple. Two long retired with water. Longest is 400 yds and all water. It will take at least 17-18 minutes a dog.

10:08 a.m. 9 dogs have run with 3 completions. All others picked up.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Open first series, 8:49 a.m., huge triple. Two long retired with water. Longest is 400 yds and all water. It will take at least 17-18 minutes a dog.


18 min per dog = 3.3 dogs/hr

71 dogs at 3.3 dogs per hour = 21 hours w/out re-birds or no birds.

Guess all those pick-ups will help.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

3:38 p.m. 10 dogs (maybe less) have done the test without handling or picking up. only 2 of the last 17 to run have done the test. At least 33 dogs have run thus far.


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

About to run the last dog for the day. We have 19 to run in the morning, and 19 dogs out of 55 have done the test in some way without a handle. 

Dog #56 will start in the morning.


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

SteelGirl_1187 said:


> About to run the last dog for the day. We have 19 to run in the morning, and 19 dogs out of 55 have done the test in some way without a handle.
> 
> Dog #56 will start in the morning.


Thanks for the Open info. Yesterday's dogs had 30 mph wind and some couldn't hear well enough to handle on the long retired.

Saturday--wind isn't any less than Friday. Early visibility on long bird is not very good.

Amateur judges John Caire and Susan Caire. Please post the setup for the Am.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

28 back to the open land blind.. some handles called back.
Blind as described to me is 375+ poison bird with a couple of key holes.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

TMURRAY said:


> 28 back to the open land blind.. some handles called back.
> Blind as described to me is 375+ poison bird with a couple of key holes.


Retired poison bird at that!!


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Wade said:


> Retired poison bird at that!!


So are you saying it is a mark?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

budsdad said:


> So are you saying it is a mark?


Yes Sir it was


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

TMURRAY said:


> 28 back to the open land blind.. some handles called back.
> Blind as described to me is 375+ poison bird with a couple of key holes.


Land blind was a retired poison mark thrown towards the line. Very tight corridor over a log thru a bunch of trees with a stiff wind. Dogs winded the poison bird going by it. Difficult ending putting the dog on the blind. Then pick up the retired poison mark.

18 back.

Don't have details on waterblind.

Water marks are inline triple on same piece used for waterblind. Long retired at 400 yards along the side and top of pond dam thrown 1st. Middle retired flyer at 200 yds across small pond thrown 2nd. Go bird on pond.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Russ Lain and Ice for their Amateur WIN!


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Huge congratulations to Russ and Ice, truly a team.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

So anyone have full Open and Am results?


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

junfan68 said:


> So anyone have full Open and Am results?


Results are posted on EE. Sheril is way ahead of us, as always.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Russ, a big congratulations! I guess you have to keep feeding Ice!


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Congratulations to Sydney Gardave and Ryder--2nd in the Open Karl Gunzer and 2nd in the Am Sydney. YAHOO Sydney!!


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

HiRollerlabs said:


> Congratulations to Sydney Gardave and Ryder--2nd in the Open Karl Gunzer and 2nd in the Am Sydney. YAHOO Sydney!!


Way to go Sydney. But I believe the 2nd in the Amateur was with Q


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

birdthrower51 said:


> Way to go Sydney. But I believe the 2nd in the Amateur was with Q


 
OK!! WAY TO GO Q and RYDER!! Awesome for Sydney to have TWO talented dogs!!!


----------



## Mucker (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats, Sydney!


----------

